# New 1:20.3 box motor using G scale flea drive.



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Hey everyone! Been working on a box motor for a circus train, Backstory is a shoe string circus plying the backroads of the eastern US. Perhaps 1920's. It uses 2 of the flea drives I posted about earlier. it's going to be radio controlled. It's currently powered by 2 18560 2000mah batteries with room for 2 more. These 2 go inside the diesel motor, in the cab. 2 more can go under the cab in the frame. Lots still to do! The circus image is what's being painted on the side. Enjoy!
Chris


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

It's looking good


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Progressing nicely there mate.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

are those flea drives still available
Dennis


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

The motors are always on ebay. I drilled out the drive shaft and added the wheels.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

denray said:


> are those flea drives still available
> Dennis


 Here's the old thread(s) about the drive.

https://forums.mylargescale.com/15-model-making/90102-g-scale-flea-drive.html

https://www.gscalecentral.net/threads/making-a-g-gauge-flea-drive.314237/


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Would be great for "steam dummies" or gas-powered traction as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

PaulRace said:


> Would be great for "steam dummies" or gas-powered traction as well. Thanks for sharing!


Ya think? Take a look at this thread:
http://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/topic/30056/delton-doozie-gearbox/view/post_id/395125


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

The flea appears to have 3-4x the speed of the Delton model.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Exador said:


> The flea appears to have 3-4x the speed of the Delton model.


I would hope so! My Delton re-motor used a 12V 100 rpm motor running on 6V so it was far too slow. I replaced the micro-motor and sold it.
The point was that there are many varieties of micromotor out there. I have one of the motors that you used, though minwe is blue and came from China. It is much bigger than the one I used in the Delton.


But don't let me take you away from your build - it is fascinating. I'm always building boxcabs!


----------



## Exador (Jan 24, 2020)

Well the original drive proved to be a specular failure. The main drive shaft didn't stand up well to the drilling and the drive started to wobble. Sooo take 2. This time I Used the plastic wheel as the drive shaft. I needed to ream out the case a bit and CA'd the gear in place. Now its smooth.


----------

